# Hey, Bobby...



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-RAND-Variab...ryZ42282QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Is this Rand brand the one you had so many problems with ???

If it ain't ...it sure looks like a good buy....if the brand is any good, that is..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

No mine was a palmgrin same as a craftsman. In fact they build the craftsman lathes. Rand is another cheap lathe


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

MT#1


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> *MT#1*


Hmmmm...guess I missed that one, Richard.. Think the other cheapo I got from Rockler last week uses a #1 as well.....:headknock

Guess the lesson is...stick with the top lines for quality.. Feel better about the little Jet...hwell:


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

So is this lathe worth if for a beginer?

Matt


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Fishnut said:


> So is this lathe worth if for a beginer?
> 
> Matt


Just my lil ol opinion, NO. You'll wish you had more once you get in to the "vortex" #1 MT you are limited.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Fishnut said:


> So is this lathe worth if for a beginer?
> 
> Matt


Matt..IMHO, as well...for 99 bucks it might be OK for a mini-mini lathe just to play with or as a back-up..but for 200 bucks...I think I'd toss in another hunnert and get a good brand with a lot more capacity.. Four inch diameter aint much..might do for pens but not much else..

Stick with the better names...for a beginner you might get discouraged if you had a lot of problems with the lathe...and don't worry about the first few hunnert bucks....that's just the BEGINNING !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Fishnut said:


> So is this lathe worth if for a beginer?
> 
> Matt


Matt this is a good lathe for a beginner. It is a very good lathe for not much money. You can also get kits with this lathe that includes all you need to start turning pens.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLPROVS.html


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Matt..IMHO, as well...for 99 bucks it might be OK for a mini-mini lathe just to play with or as a back-up..but for 200 bucks...I think I'd toss in another hunnert and get a good brand with a lot more capacity.. Four inch diameter aint much..might do for pens but not much else..
> 
> Stick with the better names...for a beginner you might get discouraged if you had a lot of problems with the lathe...and don't worry about the first few hunnert bucks....that's just the BEGINNING !!!!! :biggrin:


I think I read the specs on that one and don't recall it being a MT#1. I think it may be an MT#2. I also remember the price jumping $100 overnight so I'm pretty sure you did good by it !!


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Guys,

I am trying to figure out something for my birthday, my wife keeps asking and I need a stress reliever in the evenings. This pen turning thing sounds like fun not to mention one of Turtugas pens I have is awesome and I have a hard time keeping it from walking off.

Matt


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Matt..I agree with you 100 % on the 'stress reliever' thing.. That's the nice thing about lathe work..you can slip off and spend a half hour or 3 hours...whatever you want..and put your mind on something else. It does take concentration around the tools and it's muy easy to forget the day's worries..

If you can..fix your shop/garage/whatever up so it is comfortable..summer and winter. Small AC...heater..whatever is needed for a great hide-out...

Welcome to the "Vortex"....I think you're just about hooked....:biggrin:


----------

